
Supreme Court rules Trump cannot end DACA in big win for 'Dreamer' immigrants - kposehn
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/supreme-court/supreme-court-rules-trump-cannot-end-daca-big-win-dreamer-n1115116
======
tareqak
The SCOTUS opinion:
[https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/19pdf/18-587_5ifl.pdf](https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/19pdf/18-587_5ifl.pdf)
.

